# Cardarine



## wj209980 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi

I've been reading up on Cardarine and it's potential benefits to combat certain sides on Tren cycle, and also its effects on fat loss.

Does anybody have first hand experience of it and is it any good?

Also, I've read that only the liquid form of this is legit, anyone selling in tablet form means you aren't getting the real deal. Is this true?

Most of the places I've seen online seem to sell the tablet form. Found a couple of liquid option but seems based in the US and very expensive, so i'm guessing it's also not the easiest to source.

In the first instance I'm just wondering what people think of it for anyone who's tried it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Might be prudent to supplement it with chemotherapy

Yes only in rats, yes they were on larger doses than humans take but they also metabolize at different rates so for me its too big a risk for what cardiovascular rewards it offers

Just keep the cardio in and puff through the tren lowered stamina


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

wj209980 said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been reading up on Cardarine and it's potential benefits to combat certain sides on Tren cycle, and also its effects on fat loss.
> 
> ...


 Personally I've tried cardarine from 2 different manufacturers and not noticed anything from either of them. Including one manufacturer that I highly rate their mk677 so I assume was genuine!


----------



## Garryspoon (Oct 2, 2018)

prodigium by any chance?


----------

